# 7z465 -- file on desktop



## abyers (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of trying to clean up my machine (deleting unwanted programs and the like), and discovered a file that I did not recognize amid the clutter of icons on my desktop. It's labeled "7z465" -- I googled it to see if it was malware of some kind but found conflicting information. It doesn't get flagged by AVG when I run a scan -- and I'm thinking it might be related to 7zip, a free zip program I downloaded a while back -- but I just wanted to be sure since it has the suspicious look of something meant to masquerade as an important .exe file...

Thanks in advance for the help,
A


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

It's probably version 465 of 7zip. Right-click it and select Properties to see the date and file extension. As far as I can tell from looking online, v465 was released in September 2009.

The setup file for the version of 7zip that I've got is called 7z910-x64.msi (msi is the extension for Windows Installer files) from 03-Nov-2010. Yours could be .msi or .exe

For confirmation, upload the file to http://www.virustotal.com where it will be scanned for malware. If it's an already-known file, they will tell you its origins and whether it's safe or not.


----------



## abyers (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for the response. It says the file was created on Feb. 10, 2010, and it doesn't seem to list the file extension (which I thought was strange). It just says "Type: Application". 

I'll upload the file to the site you mentioned to check it out. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## abyers (Dec 3, 2010)

Oops -- I take it back. In uploading it to virustotal.com, I can tell it's an .exe file.


----------

